# Stradic CI4 2500 - spare spool?



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

it's a shame they don't include a spare spool in all their reels, so where can i get one? all local stores are special order only, and i can't find anything online.

some people were saying the normal Stradic 2500/3000 spools will swap directly onto the CI4. can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The CI4 spool is more expensive to manufacture due to the anodizing process and the porting. Spare spools can be ordered directly through us or through any of our service centers. The cost is about $65 each. 

The spools from the Stradic FI will work.


----------

